# Dude got shafted.



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Trust who you spearfish with.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

OUCH!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

He ate his lucky charms that morning. Geezz.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Well that’s a pia. Ouch.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like it goes through the meaty parts


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Damn it man !!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

First time I saw that I thought, Yeah I can see spoony doing that. lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang folks these days are going crazy piercing all these wacky body parts!!!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> First time I saw that I thought, Yeah I can see spoony doing that. lol


Dang…how am I just now seeing this?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe that happened many years ago. And if it's the one I know about I know who was involved. I say no more. Like I said I am not sure. And don't want to know.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Always rest the hammer on an empty cylinder.
What?


----------



## Rickey85 (Sep 18, 2019)

Big ouch!


----------

